# Holly rec. Area



## Mvillecowboy (Mar 1, 2012)

Does anyone do any rabbit hunting there? Is it worth it to go there? I am looking for a new place to hunt. We have been going to Hadley rec but we have come up empty our last few times out. Last year it was stellar there but for some reason we are not seeing anything this year.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## P&Y III (Jan 9, 2010)

Check your messages.


----------



## southernpride (Jan 24, 2008)

Something at holly rec...its been less than stellar this year

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

try ortonville


----------

